# skype : comprendre les appels qui n'aboutissent pas



## babs (5 Avril 2006)

bonsoir !
si qq'un a l'habitude de skype-out, peut-il me donner qq explications ?
j'ai déjà fini par comprendre qu'un "misc error #10503" correspond à un portable éteint......
et "call refused" c'est la personne que j'appelle qui rejette mon appel ? ou c'est skype qui le refuse ?

merci !


----------



## babs (6 Avril 2006)

oublié de dire que ça sonne d'abord 2 fois, puis "appel refusé".


----------



## babs (6 Avril 2006)

:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## babs (7 Avril 2006)

personne ne sait ?


----------



## richard-deux (7 Avril 2006)

Désolé je ne pourrais pas te répondre.  

Mais si tu veux, télécharge la version française de Skype que tu trouveras sur ce forum. 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=121408&page=5&highlight=skype


----------

